# Anyone want to take a guess how long it took to untangle this mess



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

My puppy got into my craft room and managed to get one of my skeins of yarn for a WIP that was over half completed and turned the skein into this:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I could untangle that mess in 2 hours! (yeah right!) I do love to untangle a knot...I would never shy away from this.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Better question is how much liquid patience did you have to imbibe!! HAHA!! I would still be crying but slogging though it too!!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Obviously, I had to untangle it. Does any want to take a guess about how long it took me to turn it into this. I'll give you a couple of hints. Luckily, one end, and I didn't know which, was exposed. The time flew by really fast.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

I would have thought several hours.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l would say hour l love untangling wool or any knots


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I would say an hour


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

hi
what shape is the puppy ??????????????? (only kidding)



*


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd say quite awhile. I've had that experience with my little dogs thinking yarn is a toy when I set my knitting down on the coffee table.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Been there done that mine was from cats tho but i used to be the untangler for my mothers skeins when they were a mess learned early to do and wind a ball out of these messes. Many thanks to my late mother for letting me work on skeins that even came messy from the store I learned\ early to do this .


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a cat that does that if I leave the yarn exposed. But I love untangling a knot....send to me the next time!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Bad puppy!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I recently reached in new yarn to find end. It was the worst yarn vomit ever! It really took about three hours. I did it as I watched tv and could tell how many different shows I watched.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

An hour?? ;-) ;-)


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

WEll????


socksaholic said:


> Obviously, I had to untangle it. Does any want to take a guess about how long it took me to turn it into this. I'll give you a couple of hints. Luckily, one end, and I didn't know which, was exposed. The time flew by really fast.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

1 hour.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am guessing about 30 - 45 minutes if you like to untangle - a couple of hours if you were ticked off. But your puppy had fun!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I am guessing about 30 - 45 minutes if you like to untangle - a couple of hours if you were ticked off. But your puppy had fun!


You have guessed the closest to the actual time. Yes, he had fun, that is until I saw it, and he could tell by the tone of my voice to run and hide :twisted:

Here is the actual time:


----------



## cjones1022 (Jun 23, 2013)

I just had one like that. It came from one of those huge balls of baby yarns when you have used up 3/4 of it. I just untangled as I knit. Come to find out it was really two balls mixed together!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> WEll????


yeah!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

socksaholic said:


> Obviously, I had to untangle it. Does any want to take a guess about how long it took me to turn it into this. I'll give you a couple of hints. Luckily, one end, and I didn't know which, was exposed. The time flew by really fast.


30 Minutes?


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Although it looks like a tangled mess, it doesn't look like there are any knots. I'm guessing it probably didn't take that long -- under one hour is my guess.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> Although it looks like a tangled mess, it doesn't look like there are any knots. I'm guessing it probably didn't take that long -- under one hour is my guess.


Actually, there were quite a few, but they weren't tight knots, thank goodness. Just had to pull a lot of loops thru and amazingly, just holding it up and shaking it worked on a lot of them.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Better question is how much liquid patience did you have to imbibe!! HAHA!! I would still be crying but slogging though it too!!


Funny, but it was too early in the day for it, or I might have!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I could untangle that mess in 2 hours! (yeah right!) I do love to untangle a knot...I would never shy away from this.


I'm starting to get pretty good at it, it's the challenge that makes it fun


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Silver Lady said:


> hi
> what shape is the puppy ??????????????? (only kidding)
> *


Alive and well, he had just had his first grooming and looked too pretty to make as big a mess of him as he made of the yarn. :lol:


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Silver Lady said:


> hi
> what shape is the puppy ??????????????? (only kidding)
> *


Alive and well, he had just had his first grooming and looked too pretty to make as big a mess of him as he made of the yarn. :lol:


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> I have a cat that does that if I leave the yarn exposed. But I love untangling a knot....send to me the next time!!!


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> I recently reached in new yarn to find end. It was the worst yarn vomit ever! It really took about three hours. I did it as I watched tv and could tell how many different shows I watched.


This yarn is the same so I had already had practice untangling it! Only one of the skeins so far has pulled out nice and neat.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

2 hours


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I bow to you for even attempting it. My mother has your patience, but unfortunately I was standing in the wrong line when they were handing out that virtue. 

Now I know who to send my tangled up messes to!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

But look how cute he is!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Silver Lady said:


> hi
> what shape is the puppy ??????????????? (only kidding)
> 
> *


LOL! (Good indicator, though.)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry but I had to laugh when I saw the tangle ! I can imagine the fun he had , still chuckling sorry     I quite like untangling, it's therapeutic- Jan


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Sorry but I had to laugh when I saw the tangle ! I can imagine the fun he had , still chuckling sorry     I quite like untangling, it's therapeutic- Jan


I'm beginning to.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

As long as none was swallowed...I'll take the tangled mess to having to bathe mud off of white doggie!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> As long as none was swallowed...I'll take the tangled mess to having to bathe mud off of white doggie!


Got that right!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I bow to you for even attempting it. My mother has your patience, but unfortunately I was standing in the wrong line when they were handing out that virtue.
> 
> Now I know who to send my tangled up messes to!


Which line were you in? I'll bet it was one I wish I was better at! Maybe we can trade.

Send them on. I got plenty of practice today. The one I showed was only one of 4, but the largest and messiest of the bunch. Figured I better tackle it first. :lol:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I just had a mess of tangles with cotton yarn. I couldn't find an end inside or out.. I never had that happen before. I finally did find one end in the blurp from the inside and while untangling it, found the other end. It was fun tho. I love untangling yarn.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Puppy would look Sooooo cute in a Pink sweater......


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm guessing just under an hour...and worth every minute!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I could untangle that mess in 2 hours! (yeah right!) I do love to untangle a knot...I would never shy away from this.


I'll send you mine...I don't usually mind, but I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

thats how my stuff looks like all the time i do it myself i think i spend more time detangling than knitting


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love to untangle a spaghetti gob of yarn -- but not when I'm depending on the next tangled pulls. Bet you had a heckuva lot of fun. Not?


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad you hung in there. Reminds me of the morning I woke up to find a skein of handspun stretched from the top of the stairs all the way down,through the living room and back up. (the cat was having fun).


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had similar experiences when my kids get into my cudboard where the yarn is. It took me a few hours to un knot, so I would say around a few hours.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

imagine this!!! Room full of wool left open and two puppies in the house. I used to knit for a living and it was mostly mohair, by the time i got home I couldn't see the floor in three rooms. I did eventually get it sorted out but i wish I had thought to take some pics lol.


----------



## CLKnitter (May 30, 2013)

I'm moving to your house. 48 minutes, that's amazing.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

I start from the inside, and one time, pulled out the biggest clump! Spent the next 1 1/2 hour getting it fixed. End result, exercise in patience and one complete ball of yarn. 
This is the real purpose for DVD movies.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> My puppy got into my craft room and managed to get one of my skeins of yarn for a WIP that was over half completed and turned the skein into this:


Well you have much more patience than me.....I came home to this but threw it away. Fortunately I'd only done 4 rows though! 
How could I be cross with this puppy?


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh and the pattern was all but eaten as well!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

half an hour....finding a free end regardless of which end is a huge help....


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a friend that finds unraveling tangles relaxing. We all bring her our tangles on our Thursday knitting iChat and she returns with them the next week neatly wound! What a treat! I have 4 cats. I have given her a fair share!


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say more than an hour. Maybe two - three.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Oops that was knitting night not iChat and I say the mess took 2 hours!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Several hours?
I'm basing this on how long it took me to unravel, then wind onto a cardboard tube, a skein of KnitPicks' Shadow Tonal lace yarn which I was still actively using (so one end was *attached* to a WIP the whole time - major PIA). Needless to say, not a mistake I'll make again in a hurry...
Good luck. Now the puppy knows that yarn balls are fun to play with. I have a "catten" (she's about 10 months old, so I can't truly call her a kitten anymore since she's well out of the baby phase) & I've been storing yarn & WIPs wherever she can't get into. She'd most likely just sniff it, lick it, bat at it for a minute, get bored, and wander off to find something else to play with... but I'd rather not take that chance.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

caroltalbot said:


> Well you have much more patience than me.....I came home to this but threw it away. Fortunately I'd only done 4 rows though!
> How could I be cross with this puppy?


Of course you couldn't be cross with dear little pup, look at his lovely expression, he's saying'I was only helping mom, ' what kind is he, looks a bit of a terrier?


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

that must have been an evening project !!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

It took me about 15 hours to untangle a $44 skein of silk yarn!!

It was fun and I was in no hurry.

For the second skein, I've already made the LYS aware of my faux pas and she sweetly said to bring in the skein and they would wind it for me.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

4 hrs.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it took at least and hour and a half! My youngest dog used to grab a skein and run shaking his head as he went and tangling the yarn. If I hadn't known that I would have to detangle, I might have thought it amusing, but I never laughed. He seems to have outgrown that phase -- thank goodness! That means he may live to see another year.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

The joy of owning a puppy. I kept my yarn in an empty coffee container (cut a hole in the lid to pass the yarn through) and it keeps your yarn out of harms way. I guess out of sight out of mind applies (pea brain may be a better description). I still use it even though my dogs are old and out of that stage. It helps control the dog hair from getting on my yarn. Wish I could lend you my daughter. She loves untangling spaghetti yarn as she calls it. She's very good at it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

1hour 25mins is my guess. I love fishing and have unravelled, many times,what the Aussie fishing fraternity call, 'A Bunch Of Bastards'. Patience and some liquid refreshments help. Lol.


----------



## piscesangel1978 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dear Lord I would've been in tears! !! It's happened to me and I couldn't fix it. Had to buy some more! I still have the 2 balls of 'yarn vomit' as I can't bear to ditch it


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> Obviously, I had to untangle it. Does any want to take a guess about how long it took me to turn it into this. I'll give you a couple of hints. Luckily, one end, and I didn't know which, was exposed. The time flew by really fast.


hahaha reminds me of untangling my hank last week- took awhile


----------



## Daisy72 (Feb 14, 2013)

1 hour.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Frame it and call it Puppy Art!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

55 mins


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know how long it took you, but I took my WIP on a car trip from Texas to Massachusetts and it took my friend the entire way home to untangle my mess.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Your puppy was just jealous of all the attention you were spending on your WIP and wanted to help you complete it sooner. lol


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

45 minutes


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love untangling knots, too.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

How exciting!!! We have this at our house on occasion, and I hand the whole mess to my husband. He is VERY patient with this stuff...and makes wonderful soft, round balls all wound up. Yep, we LOVE our pets!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

with or without a glass of wine??


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll send Himself, he loves a challenge!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

an hour or less would be my guess.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

socksaholic said:


> My puppy got into my craft room and managed to get one of my skeins of yarn for a WIP that was over half completed and turned the skein into this:


My dad used to deal with jewelry and would sometimes bring me a hand full of tangled up chains for necklaces. I loved untangling them for him.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> I recently reached in new yarn to find end. It was the worst yarn vomit ever! It really took about three hours. I did it as I watched tv and could tell how many different shows I watched.


Yes, the same thing happened to me. Three hours is pretty close.

I now decide very carefully. Skeins I can pull from the center but big balls, I use from the visible outside tail. I learned my lesson.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would say 2 hours.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh brother! That could take awhile. I had a similar mess and it took me a coupla years ---- but not working on it daily. I finally donated to the Goodwill what I could untangle. I miss the yarn. It was a gorgeous shade of red.

My guess is it would take about 3 days.


----------



## kathy meek (Jun 20, 2013)

Many years ago, I had a box of new yarn (about 40 skeins of mixed color and weight) in a closet. My cat opened the door and slept in it for many days before I discovered it. She kneaded and kneaded and the whole box was one huge mess of snarls, knots and tangles. I took it to my Dad who nearly split laughing so hard and he spent weeks untangling it, laughing all the time. The cat survived, Dad enjoyed himself and I finally knit it all up! All was well. Damn cat!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> Obviously, I had to untangle it. Does any want to take a guess about how long it took me to turn it into this. I'll give you a couple of hints. Luckily, one end, and I didn't know which, was exposed. The time flew by really fast.


About 1-1/2 to 2 hours


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I could untangle that mess in 2 hours! (yeah right!) I do love to untangle a knot...I would never shy away from this.


Wish I'd had you near me a few times. I could have used some help.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I'll send Himself, he loves a challenge!!


I had to laugh when I saw this picture. My husband has been very helpful sitting there, untangling a mess as I once did not have much patience.

I have improved, take a deep breath and now take care of my knots or whatever. I consider it now a challenge instead of wanting to pull my hair out!

I never thought to get a picture of him doing this. Wish I had, lol.

Your man is not only patient but extremely dexterous too :lol:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Was 48 minutes the answer? Congrats on that!!!!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I also like untangling yarn. Probably took an hour or so. But then looking at others, that had a tangled mess I think it took you less than hour. It didn't seem to be that tangled but then you never know.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

one ell of a long time. have done it,only because i wanted THAT yarn and color.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there a prize for the closest guess?


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

Reminds me of an overnight trip we took - returned home to find my cat had gone upstairs, pushed open the door to my storeroom, found the box with balls of left overs in it and had pushed them downstairs, around the posts at bottom, around and around. It must have taken her all the time we were gone! What a mess, but I got it straightened out.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

caloughner said:


> Is there a prize for the closest guess?


No, sorry. Guess you could send me a tangled mess and I could untangle it for you.

:lol:


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Yikes!!


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Puppies are such a joy eh? Our Dylan was mischievous his whole life. We had to shut doors to bedrooms and bathrooms when ever we left him alone. If not a whole roll of toilet paper or the contents of the laundry basket would be all over the house.

.
All his life he tried to be a good person. Many times, however, he failed.For after all, he was only human. He wasn't a dog. &#8213; Charles M. Schulz


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I'll send Himself, he loves a challenge!!


Love it, especially using his foot! My husband runs and hides, just like the dog. Just kidding, he has helped me some, but not to this extent!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Puppies are such a joy eh? Our Dylan was mischievous his whole life. We had to shut doors to bedrooms and bathrooms when ever we left him alone. If not a whole roll of toilet paper or the contents of the laundry basket would be all over the house.
> 
> .
> All his life he tried to be a good person. Many times, however, he failed.For after all, he was only human. He wasn't a dog. ― Charles M. Schulz


Our biggest problem is that he gets so excited when people come over that he jumps and pee-pees all over the place. Sure hope he outgrows this!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

trimic said:


> with or without a glass of wine??


Without, too early in the day or I might have imbibed!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

afoster said:


> My dad used to deal with jewelry and would sometimes bring me a hand full of tangled up chains for necklaces. I loved untangling them for him.


I guess that is where I got my start. My sister and I used to get into my mom's jewelry box and get mom's necklaces all tangled up, so she made us untangle them!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

afoster said:


> My dad used to deal with jewelry and would sometimes bring me a hand full of tangled up chains for necklaces. I loved untangling them for him.


I guess that is where I got my start. My sister and I used to get into my mom's jewelry box and get mom's necklaces all tangled up, so she made us untangle them!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I must say, you are certainly better at detangling than I am! Wow - good for you for less than an hour! My last attempt at winding a ball cost me hours to untangle when it did not come apart from the skein "smooth".


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Was 48 minutes the answer? Congrats on that!!!!


Yes, 48 minutes.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> Frame it and call it Puppy Art!


Good idea!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I think it took at least and hour and a half! My youngest dog used to grab a skein and run shaking his head as he went and tangling the yarn. If I hadn't known that I would have to detangle, I might have thought it amusing, but I never laughed. He seems to have outgrown that phase -- thank goodness! That means he may live to see another year.


My puppy does that with his chew toys. I've laughed until I can't stop, but I sometimes wonder if he isn't going to give himself "shaken baby syndrome" he does it so hard. He probably was doing that with my yarn but I didn't see it!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> Alive and well, he had just had his first grooming and looked too pretty to make as big a mess of him as he made of the yarn. :lol:


Awwwwwww, he is so darn cute. Can't stay upset with him to long.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

All day


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Been there, done that. I can't seem to give up on any yarn..throwing it away would seem horrific!! Good luck and give that puppy a hug...


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> It took me about 15 hours to untangle a $44 skein of silk yarn!!
> 
> It was fun and I was in no hurry.
> 
> For the second skein, I've already made the LYS aware of my faux pas and she sweetly said to bring in the skein and they would wind it for me.


And the amazing thing is that it doesn't seem to harm the yarn. I expected to find a bunch of frayed areas and that the yarn would be unusable, but I only found one spot that looked like it had a tooth hole spreading the yarn, but a little tub and it went right back to looking normal!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> half an hour....finding a free end regardless of which end is a huge help....


I agree. Only problem was, I went to the trouble to make a center pull ball only to find that where I started was the outside, now I have to remember to use the ball from the outside, oh well, small price to pay for salvaging the yarn!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> imagine this!!! Room full of wool left open and two puppies in the house. I used to knit for a living and it was mostly mohair, by the time i got home I couldn't see the floor in three rooms. I did eventually get it sorted out but i wish I had thought to take some pics lol.


Would love to have seen that! I can't imagine untangling mohair, it would be so much harder than regular yarn. Glad to hear you got it all sorted out and hope the puppies survived!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> imagine this!!! Room full of wool left open and two puppies in the house. I used to knit for a living and it was mostly mohair, by the time i got home I couldn't see the floor in three rooms. I did eventually get it sorted out but i wish I had thought to take some pics lol.


Would love to have seen that! I can't imagine untangling mohair, it would be so much harder than regular yarn. Glad to hear you got it all sorted out and hope the puppies survived!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

caroltalbot said:


> How could I be cross with this puppy?


He looks exhausted from all the work he'd been doing.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> I could untangle that mess in 2 hours! (yeah right!) I do love to untangle a knot...I would never shy away from this.


I don't think it would take me 2 hours. Before I was taught to crochet, my Gram MADE me untangle things like this. I thought of them as terrific puzzles. Over the years, I've had both cats and dogs tangle my yarn and have enjoyed unraveling such mysteries. :thumbup:


----------



## fiddich (Dec 30, 2012)

remember I'm just a little puppy and I don't know any better and I was just playing


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

A black wool mess like this was donated, I accepted the challenge and it turned out to be 4 different size balls. It took me about 4 hours working only in the sun by the window in the morning in intervals of an hour a piece. One of them unwound like from a hank; the rest were very tangled and I had to unweave the yarn, in and out of the strands. Congratulations on your patience!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> I'd say quite awhile. I've had that experience with my little dogs thinking yarn is a toy when I set my knitting down on the coffee table.


Sunnydaze, that dog is so adorable, I think I would just be constantly knitting little outfits and toys for her.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I love untangling wool or anything that needs to be untangled - hubby thinks I'm mad, but then he's got no patience whatsoever


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

A friend's cat made a similar mess of the yarns of an argyle sock. I offered to try to untangle, since she was about 1/3 done on the first sock. That was 50plus years ago. She and her hubby (the intended recipient) have been gone for many years, Maybe I should send her grandson the mess?


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have one very similar that my puppy got into. I hope only 45 minutes.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

3 hours.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

2 hours?


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

socksaholic said:


> Alive and well, he had just had his first grooming and looked too pretty to make as big a mess of him as he made of the yarn. :lol:


Well he looks like he has some westhighland terrier in him. My westie likes to get in my basket of yarn and pull it apart....never chews just pulls it apart. I got up one morning and it looked like a huge spider web, he had carried it all over the living room. When I got up and saw the "design" I looked at Gus who decided to sit behind my chair and peek at me (the cutie) I had to laugh.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> And the amazing thing is that it doesn't seem to harm the yarn. I expected to find a bunch of frayed areas and that the yarn would be unusable, but I only found one spot that looked like it had a tooth hole spreading the yarn, but a little tub and it went right back to looking normal!


My St Bernard never touched my yarn ... but had he done so -- he would have had to make ME a sweater! LOL


----------



## mommy4 (Jan 8, 2013)

You mean you have completed it already? LOL


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

2 hours and 15 minutes


----------



## joannburton (Jun 21, 2013)

Take a deep breath and go slowly. Hide it afterwards. JoAnn Burton Pacifica Calif.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG!!!!! Puppy still alive?????? Must admit - I'd still be slogging thru it too - do love a challenge!!! LOL !!!!


socksaholic said:


> My puppy got into my craft room and managed to get one of my skeins of yarn for a WIP that was over half completed and turned the skein into this:


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

At least an hour. My cats have done that to me several times. I still love my cats, so I just take a deep breath and start untangling (which I do not mind doing).


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I love those kinds of piles. That one actually looks pretty easy. Wish I had been there to take care of it for you.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

My dogs did this to a couple of balls of yarn, plus chewing some of it into smaller pieces. I tried to get it straightened out, but after an hour, I got so frustrated that I was going to throw it out. Instead I put it all away... for about a year. Then I learned about winding a center-pull ball with a nostipinne, THAT was so fun that I found that tangled mess and got it rolled into a regular ball (several, actually) so that I could make the center-pull ball. The de-tangling was awful (I can de-tangle fishing line better), but the winding is almost zen-like for me.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> Obviously, I had to untangle it. Does any want to take a guess about how long it took me to turn it into this. I'll give you a couple of hints. Luckily, one end, and I didn't know which, was exposed. The time flew by really fast.


I think it will take me longer to read all 9 (and running) pages of these fun postings, than it did to ball that skein. No contest you had one end. Ho Ho Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> You have guessed the closest to the actual time. Yes, he had fun, that is until I saw it, and he could tell by the tone of my voice to run and hide :twisted:
> 
> Here is the actual time:


Neat stop watch. Moon Loomer


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I had to add my 2 cents too. 1.5 hours. 

Anita


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

My DH just did a rewind that looked very much like that - said I should take up another hobby -- I did, but shopping seemed to make him angry  . 

All in fun - he did a great job and I WAS PLEASED.

Shelia
NC


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I had to add my 2 cents too. 1.5 hours.
> 
> Anita


Your(?) cat has a practiced air of innocence.


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i think about 30 minutes....i love to do this sort of thing...do let us know


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It happened to me with my puppy, about 3 hours...


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

Think of it as an art form - it does look like a butterfly


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> Your(?) cat has a practiced air of innocence.


The picture always cracks me up.

:lol:


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

For me? At least 3 hours 29 minutes and 29 seconds!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

My children were visiting for my bday a few weeks ago and one of my daughters had been eyeing a tangled skein of blue yarn on their visit on Mothers Day. So iI handed it to her to de-tangle. It kept her busy for a while then she set it down while she talked to someone. I picked it up and finished it. How had it gotten all tangled up you might ask? I would admit that my 15 or so year old 75 lb pit bull thinks yarn is a toy. we will not discuss the hat that i have to repair as it is still a WIP and she and her buddy played tug of war with it. What is it with dogs and wool? Do they really think they will find a sheep at the other end of the yarn? All dogs go. Crazy over my knitting.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

half an hour


----------



## bsktcruknits (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm going to guess 2.5 hrs. And it would be worth it! Watch a movie while you do it.


----------



## bsktcruknits (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm going to guess 2.5 hrs. And it would be worth it! Watch a movie while you do it.


----------



## KiwiViv (Nov 21, 2012)

What a tangle! My dog, Honey, often manages to sneak into my Mum's knitting room, she lives downstairs from us, and I come home from work to find wool strewn from one end of our lounge to the other, or a cone half chewed with the top half in a huge tangle, must take a photo sometime.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> My puppy got into my craft room and managed to get one of my skeins of yarn for a WIP that was over half completed and turned the skein into this:


Just started a new ball of yarn & dealing with the yarn vomit. I imagine this mess took a couple of hours lol.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I am guessing hours. I have been there. If I hadn't spent so much on the yarn I would have thrown it away.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't it funny how many of us actually enjoy untangling yarn vomit? I think it's actually the satisfaction of completing what appears initially to be an impossible task, at least for me. Ah, we knitters and crocheters are a strange group.

Ellie


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

Love this, I'm not the only one that doesn't mind (well, a little) untangling yarns, cords, Christmas tree lights, any other thing that mates in boxes, behind closed doors and under furniture. I would think less than an hour for a full ball and fresh one. It's the skeins that haven't been made into balls that are the harder ones to correct. I have a cat that dearly loves balls of yarn. He knows it bad to do this, he will resist and resist the temptation, but sometimes it's just too much and he has to play.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Isn't it funny how many of us actually enjoy untangling yarn vomit? I think it's actually the satisfaction of completing what appears initially to be an impossible task, at least for me. Ah, we knitters and crocheters are a strange group.
> 
> Ellie


Other than enjoying a relaxing puzzle, I was not about to toss out a skein costing me $44.

It would be like tossing a gold necklace chain . . . better to enjoy the frogging, methinks. ;-)


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I could untangle that mess in 2 hours! (yeah right!) I do love to untangle a knot...I would never shy away from this.


That makes two of us.....this would be quite a challenge!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Bad doggie...lol


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I had to add my 2 cents too. 1.5 hours.
> 
> Anita


Now I don't feel so bad!! We're you able to untangle all of this?


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

How long???


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

I have really enjoyed reading all of your comments and happy to know that I'm not the only one this has happened to you. Sorry I couldn't reply to each of you personally, but I did need to get some knitting done today  !

For those of you who missed the actual time on page 2, it was 48 mins and 27.3 seconds. It was worth it though because I needed the yarn to finish a WIP and couldn't get another skein in the same dye lot. I'll have to post a pic of the completed sweater when I finally get it done. I has gotten put on the back burner for a while so I can finish some things for my first grandchild, a little girl who will be named Dakota. I'm so excited!!

What was most surprising is how many of us actually enjoy or at least get great satisfaction from detangling these messes. What a wonderful bunch of people we are with all of our talents, diversity of likes and dislikes, and above all, our willingness to help each other! I am so proud to be a part of this family!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Ohhh I have a brother that just loves to untangled stuff... once I had tinee tiny chain and I was going mad to untangle it, he said to bring it over and guess what he untangled itl This is what I call patience, that I don't always have.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

My Great Pyreness got in to my Kid Mohair. I still have to finish the untangle, but I have most if it out now.


----------



## tonysluv (Feb 3, 2013)

My guess is about 2 days...that's how long it took me to do a similar mess...once I goggled how to wind a hank into a ball...and saw how really easy it is...didn't happen again...I feel your pain


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I smiled when I saw your picture; my mom use to love to untangle yarn; it was a challenge for her, I guess. There was this outlet fabric store near where we lived and they would often sell tangled yarn a huge bag for $1 or $2. Your tangle gave me a wonderful memory of her - thanks.


----------



## daboukari (Feb 21, 2013)

Eight hours?


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!!! So sorry. I think it would take about 2 hours to clean that mess up. How long did it take?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

> Bad puppy


NOT bad puppy. How would it know the yarn from a toy if left in its reach? I have had the same thing with my puppy and it was my fault entirely for being careless where I left my knitting. 
I find untangling quite satisfying. It looks lovely yarn and doesn't look damaged at all.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> My puppy got into my craft room and managed to get one of my skeins of yarn for a WIP that was over half completed and turned the skein into this:


This "job" is right up my alley. I just love to undo tangled yarn and taught my grandson the same. The trick is to treat the yarn as gentle as possible and keep fluffing it up until all the tangles are free. When I was quite young, my Grandmother told me that when she was a small child in Poland, a future bride had to pass a test of untangling yarn in while her future MIL sat a watched her. If the bride to be was calm and didn't show impatience, then she was considered to be a good wife. At the time, I thought it was a funny story, but ifyou analyze the theory, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

missmolly said:


> An hour?? ;-) ;-)


There is no way she untangled that in an hour. I would guess a minimum of three hours.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Was the puppy put in time-out?


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

I would say probably one hour.It took me 10 hours to untangle a skein that had pom poms attached to it and all the yarn became tangled around the pom poms. I did it over 4 days.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Dolori said:


> This "job" is right up my alley. I just love to undo tangled yarn and taught my grandson the same. The trick is to treat the yarn as gentle as possible and keep fluffing it up until all the tangles are free. When I was quite young, my Grandmother told me that when she was a small child in Poland, a future bride had to pass a test of untangling yarn in while her future MIL sat a watched her. If the bride to be was calm and didn't show impatience, then she was considered to be a good wife. At the time, I thought it was a funny story, but ifyou analyze the theory, it makes perfect sense.


I like this story and completely agree that being gentle IS the way to go! That applies to untangling yarn as well as to dealing with many other things in life!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Most of the time I start with one end and when I find the other end I work back and forth between the two balls.

I would say 1/2 hour for you.


----------



## daboukari (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree Dolori. This task is up my alley too, LOL. I helped a friend untangle a 1000 yard skein. Fortunately it was rayon and it took about 8 hours. I had a blast, LOL. Also I love your story, and it definitely makes sense, thanks for sharing. Fluffing is the trick for sure!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Sockaholic, looks like its taking you longer to get you to fess up to how long it took than to part with the actual time to your victory. So I'm guessing 20 minutes.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, I did not notice all the pages of replies. Sockaholic, just saw yours on page 11; thanks for sharing your time. That's pretty fast for that sized ball. Good work. Yes, we love a challenge and being able to say "I did it!".


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

At least the puppy didn't chew it into pieces, as mine did. Consequently, my first wingspan was made with the yarn knotted together as I was using it to see if the wingspan was really as easy as claimed. (It was, and my wingspan has lots of ends sticking up from the knots.)


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

When my daughter and her family, with 2 dogs and a cat, stayed with us for awhile, I did something not so smart. I left my knitting project on my chair when we left the house. Both of the dogs had a wild time with the yarn. It was my fault and I learned a good lesson. Now that the dogs are no longer living with us, I am still compelled to put my knitting away at the end of the evening.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I would say oh, about 2 hours. I had a mess like that and it took me 2 DAYS. Only because I took a break, it drove me nuts


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

If it was me it would not get untangled by me, it would be my husband or daughter. But I think you seem to have the patience so maybe 4 hours

Di
Melbourne


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh. My Yorkie has done that to me twice. I woke up one day to find that while I slept he took a whole 400 yd ball of chunky roving-style yarn from beside my bed down the stairs all the way into living room. It took nearly 4 hours to untangle. I couldn't talk to my dog until an hour after I was done. Prayers to you and your doggie! LOL


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Quite a while, some years ago I was knitting an afghan with 12 colors in it, worsted wool. Not thinking, I left the yarn in a basket on the floor when I went to work. When I got home my standard poodle and 2 cats had had a ball. Yarn, thoroughly tangled, all over the house. Since it was good wool worsted I wasn't about to throw it out, spent many hours sorting it out and winding it into balls. No, I didn't kill the dog or cats but you can be sure the yarn was well out of their reach from then on. Finished the afghan, still have it.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> Quite a while, some years ago I was knitting an afghan with 12 colors in it, worsted wool. Not thinking, I left the yarn in a basket on the floor when I went to work. When I got home my standard poodle and 2 cats had had a ball. Yarn, thoroughly tangled, all over the house. Since it was good wool worsted I wasn't about to throw it out, spent many hours sorting it out and winding it into balls. No, I didn't kill the dog or cats but you can be sure the yarn was well out of their reach from then on. Finished the afghan, still have it.


With all the cat and dog slobber and agitation it got, I'm surprised you didn't run into spots of felted yarn! :lol:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Well this is page 12 and I think its time for you to tell us.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

buttons said:


> Well this is page 12 and I think its time for you to tell us.


I did, on page 2 and then again on page 11 for those who missed it on the second page, but here goes again, 48 minutes.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

At least 2 Hrs. Congratulations for getting it done.


----------

